# Sticky  2017 DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting Minutes



## bsboust

Meeting Date: January 28, 2017

Meeting Location: Texas Aquatics

Meeting called to order: 1330

Election of officers was held at the December meeting and the officers from 2016 were voted in for another year as follows:

President:
Richard Valerio (Rich V)

Vice President:
Alex Garcia (Alexopolos)

Treasurer:
Mike Herod (Crownman)

Secretary:
Brad Boustead (bsboust) 

Webmaster:
Chuck Branch (cmbranch13) volunteered to be the webmaster and to administer social media for the club


Meetings scheduled for 2017:

March 18 (Saturday)
Host - Michael McDowell (mscotty12321)
Plano

May 21 (Sunday)
Host - Rift to Reef Aquatics
Flower Mound
Aquascaping demonstration by Cory Hopkins

July
Open

September
Host - Brad Boustead (bsboust)
Arlington

November
Open

(Meeting locations and times will be posted and emailed to 
current members prior to the meetings. Additional meeting
dates to be added as locations identified)


Attendance: 16 members


Meeting Activities:

* Plant swap

* Discussion of club activities for 2017

* Raffle prizes



Minutes prepared by: Brad Boustead


----------



## Michael

Great minutes, thank you!


----------



## mscotty12321

As a first time host of a meeting, I have a couple of questions. 
Is there anything a gracious host needs to do or provide or is the open door sufficient?
If the meeting starts at 1:00, when should I expect the early birds to start knocking on the door?


----------



## Michael

The key is to make it easy on yourself, LOL. Designate a good place for people to put the snacks and drinks they will bring. Also designate a suitable place for the plant swap, which can be messy and wet. I find that a good sized table on the patio or porch is a great place for the swap, and others have used their garages.

What people really like to do at meetings in a member's home is to look at aquaria and ask questions about what they see.


----------



## fishyjoe24

looks like it will be another good year.


----------



## bsboust

Hey Michael,

Would you mind making the minutes as sticky?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## Michael

Good idea, will do.


----------

